# My 2 month puppy is humping legs?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, It's really not about puberty, it's about being excited, and not a sexual thing at that age. Just redirect him to another activity when he starts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a excited thing for him not a sexual thing. Whenever he starts doing it, tell him no and redirect him. In time he will stop. Dont make a big deal out of it.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie is a baby girl that is Chopins age. She has humped a few times too, the first time was at the vets and I was mortified


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

it cut me off, anyway he said it was ormal and she was just excited. Dont worry.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It typically is a conflict behavior with young puppies. They want to interact but don't yet know how to.

This tends to go away faster if you are -completely- non responsive rather than redirecting.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Totallly normall. Its a dominance and excited thing, not sexual. Just redirect him everytime he does and say no. Never let him do it for longer then a sec


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Loved the humping at the vets comment lol Id be mortified too.
Jamie did it a few times when he was a little pup, I put a stop to it straight away! Like everyone else has said its not a sexual thing, just be sure to 'correct and redirect'.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't make a big issue or punish him, just redirect him to something else. It's more of a happy-excited thing rather than sexual. In fact, my guy would hump his stuffed teddy when he was tiny but outgrew the behavior by puberty.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you had an opportunity to invest in some basic puppy books? There are some great ones and various threads on the forum talk about different recommendations. I like a lot of the Ian Dunbar books.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's NOT a dominance thing, it's what puppies do when they are excited and don't know how to appropriately express that excitement. I have found with all my foster puppies that if I just redirect them a couple of times, they learn not to do it.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh god! Chopin started humping his squeaky duck! It's a large size, so it's pretty big, but I just creeps me out!! If he is being dominant, why would he do it to an inanimate object?? UGH!!!


----------

